
Cassini readies for fiery plunge into Saturn after 13-year mission - kartikkumar
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-space-saturn-cassini-idUSKCN1B92PF
======
kartikkumar
Some more info about the implications of latest insights into the age of the
rings: [http://www.bbc.com/news/science-
environment-41091333](http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-41091333)

